# Old School Home Audio Showoff Thread



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Its not car audio but old school audio nonetheless, im sure there are still several on here that remember the old sansui quad amps, this ones my newest baby got it for free replaced some bulged caps and she is running great now its a sansui QRX-7500 quadro receiver


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Here's my old school home audio (probably should start a new thread):

Not my pic but this is my Sansui G-5500 receiver:










Pioneer HPM-100 speakers with Dayton silk dome tweeters:










JVC turntable QL-Y55F;










anyone know what this accessory is?










Tascam 302 tape deck:










My Aiwa AD-F990 tape deck, bought it brand new (not my pic, don't have a good pic of it right now, it's in the shop):


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

ahardb0dy said:


> Here's my old school home audio (probably should start a new thread):
> 
> Not my pic but this is my Sansui G-5500 receiver:
> 
> ...


Nice stuff ? if you do start a new thread I've got some old school home audio I wouldn't mind putting on there too


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



ahardb0dy said:


> anyone know what this accessory is?


Record holder weight.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



Robb said:


> Record holder weight.





I would have went with Little Caesars anti-pizza box crusher!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Heres my system:

Pioneer SA-610 Amp (1980)
Pioneer TX-710 Tuner (1980)
Pioneer DT-500 Timer (1980)
Sony CDP-302 CD Player (1985 - not pictured)
Pioneer HPM-100 Speakers (1980)
Ikea Limhamn stainless shelf 23" wide, 13 3/4" deep, 35" high


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got a small house set up. It's all tucked away in storage at the moment though.

My receiver/amp is an old MCS 3275. Great receiver but it's gt a face only a mother could love lol. It needs a deep cleaning and I gotta try and find a new volume knob for it some day. Sound great though when it feels like cooperating with me.










Specs-
Built by NEC

75 wpc from 20-20k hz with less than 0.25% THD
phono section s/n ratio: 85db
phono overload: 240mv
IM distortion: 0.06%

FM section:
frequency response: 10-16k hz
usable sensitivity: 1.9uv
capture ratio: 1.0db
image rejection: 51db
stereo separation: 48db
quieting sensitivity: 3.5uv
mono THD: 0.25%
stereo THD: 0.25%

AM section:
sensitivity: 300 uv/m
selectivity: 35db
s/n ratio: 50db


As for speakers, all I have left are my old Realistic Solos from 1965. Bought them at the Goodwill for $5. One woofer has a tiny little tear in the surround but they sound great.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



deeppinkdiver said:


> I would have went with Little Caesars anti-pizza box crusher!



close, it's a clamp, you press down on the ring in the center and it put's pressure on the record.

Robb, what's the turntable? Technics??


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

My additions may be a bit slow going at first... but here's a start.

I compressed these likely too much a LONG time ago., I need to get more pics of it.. Old Scott integrated amp, it's a bastard child between a 299C/D and a 229 because it was made during a model change, you won't find schematics for it.

It's been refurbished and ready to rock.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SUPER old school, there was another peerless at one point 

Old field coil speaker, surround is suede.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

One for you mac fans.... The solid state version that is on the same platform of the tube amps. 



















Yes, solid state with output transformers


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's one not many have seen.... It's a Bose! And you can weld with that cocksucker. Over 80Lbs and built like a brick ****house.... I really liked this amp when I had it on the bench.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Technics anyone?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Phase linear model 400, I now have it in my office at work.





































I put a LED meter lamp replacement board in it becuse keeping meter lamps in it is like feeding a 13 year old boy. Hated the white and switched over to warm white LED.

Here it is i my office now:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Onward with the office system saga (decided that this was going to be my birthday present last year)

Bought an APT Holman preamp. I LOVE this thing. needed rebuilt so I got it for a song and a dance. Apt Holman Preamplifier Review




























It needed re-capped and it was off to the races. Panasonic FC series installed.

Also pic'd with the phase linear before the warm-white LEDs



















Then I nabbed a set of ADS L730's I'm a HUGE whore for ADS home speakers, love them. 

Picd withe Holman and this adcom amp I currently hate.



















And in their new home (office at work)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Wanna see a bitchin' Buchla I just rebuilt?










The cut filters are in a rack in a studio, I have blanks in there now and some buffer/patching modules.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Gonna mix a little pro audio in too because these 2 pieces just rock so hard.

Top blue unit is an Orban 642B parametric EQ/notch filter. This thing is a sound shaping mofo... The white device is an Invonics 201 comp/limiter. it will make anything loud as hell.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Nakamichi 700II


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Akai GX230D... currently set up for 2 track 1/4 inch... you can hit that tape with a LOT of signal.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Another bigass modular synth.... There's only one of these.....





































Salvatore Martirano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

My shop monitors, JBL 4412's

I SCORED THESE FOR 25 DOLLARS!!!!!










The surrounds were shot and they complained that one never sounded quite like the other, even though they were a matched pair.

They RUINED them they day they bought them because they put onmimounts on the back with LAG BOLTS and punched through the crossover inside and into a cap on one and an inductor on the other.....


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

chad said:


>





chad said:


>


Interesting the JBL's are mirror images and the A/D/S/ are not.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ADS never sold mirror image pairs, in a bookshelf design, only the bigass flagship floorstanders. JBL did because those are actual studio monitors... 

http://www.jblpro.com/pub/obsolete/4412.pdf
They can be soffit mounted (a bit anemic that way) or midfeild....

Which reminds me. I need to find pics of my urei 809a's!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

chad said:


> Here's one not many have seen.... It's a Bose! And you can weld with that cocksucker. Over 80Lbs and built like a brick ****house.... I really liked this amp when I had it on the bench.


Wow that thing looks bitchin!


----------



## SikSemper (Jan 15, 2013)

You dont have to be old to have cool stuff(; I'm 18 and I love this stuff.










This ones in pretty good condition, sounds good on some quality speakers!










Yes I know they are upside down lol










This is my main audio system in my room and it sounds excellent.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

This stuff brings back memories. I'll have to drag my old gear out and take pics.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mac MA230


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

i need to get me a good tube home amp one of these days. ill just have to rock with the sansui qrx for now


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I was halfway done putting away the Dynaco MKIIIs when I snapped this...


----------



## IsakJohannessen (May 24, 2011)




----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

My old uni set up. Apogee Caliper SE's and a Krell KST-100




Shouldn't have tried to ship them home :'(



$700 of packaging and shipping and that's how they end up.


----------



## 652mac (Apr 21, 2012)

no pics of my stuff yet but a short list of a few things i have,
rotel 1603 with separation kit, sansui 9500, g22000, 9090db, heathkit aa151,
yamaha pc2602m, infinity kappa 9's.. altec lansing 501's moded ,dynaco a25's there is more..lots more....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

senior800 said:


> Shouldn't have tried to ship them home :'(
> 
> 
> 
> $700 of packaging and shipping and that's how they end up.


Holy ****, that is a tragedy.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

pretty awesome website for audiophiles


hifi-love - golden age audio


----------



## flecom (Mar 31, 2008)

HT Setup has an MC2105 and Altec 9444A... fairly old school










my bedroom setup is a McIntosh C-26 with an MC2505... don't have a pic of it :\

also have another MC2505 that I am currently repairing... someone tried to "repair" it and hacked it up pretty bad 

also not sure if "old school" but definitely obsolete... some MD decks and my DAT deck... I still use the DAT deck pretty often


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

Upstairs system.









































Downstairs.


----------



## naujokas (Nov 18, 2010)

my home stereos:

*Sony TC-U5* stereo cassette deck
*Onkyo Integra T-4250* FM Stereo/AM Tuner
*Aurex (by Toshiba)* SY-C12 preamplifier
*Radiotehnika Arija 102* record player (Made in USSR - 1987 yer)
*Simfonija (Simphonia) 003* - The first stereo amplifier in USSR (3 generation) -1971 yer, whit full restoratiohn and for the new military industry tube - *6Н2П-ЕВ*, *6Н14П-ЕВ*, more - Simfonija 003 Radio Radiotehnika RT - after 1951 RRR Rigas R

for everyday use - *Sony CDP-CX260* (200 cd), not for everyday use  - *YAMAHA CDX-810RS* whit tube (*6Н2П-ЕВ*) preamplifier and PCM56P-J (Burr-Brown) 16-bit Dac, now it is repaired - cd laser has died....................................................



















yamaha tube :




















full stereo price with wires and works - $760 for a super natural sounds.......................


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Few cassette decks I got recently:

1979-80 Mistubishi DT-7 single cassette


















































Realistic SCT-21 deck . Not sure what year it is from, but seems like early 1970's ? Not sure if it is worth anything but I got it anyways. It is in real nice condition, and also comes with manual.
The thing weighs a tonne ! Seems like real good quality !


----------

